# San Rafael Vintage Via Sessi Swap Meet September 3



## fat tire trader (Jul 31, 2017)

San Rafael Vintage Via Sessi Swap Meet
Sunday September 3rd
10AM to Noon
1349 Via Sessi San Rafael
Swap Spaces are limited, reserve a space now.
Spaces are $10


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 22, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 22, 2017)

It's only from 10am until noon?


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Aug 22, 2017)

I'd be ther but it's about a 2.5 drive for me 
And it only lasts 2 hours ...


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 22, 2017)

Bring a bike and we can go for a spin around Fairfax after?


----------



## kreika (Aug 26, 2017)

Is the swap in someone's back yard?


----------

